# :-(

## P

.  :Help!:    ... :Dezl:     -  .... 

:  ,    .     .    / .   - . 
      ,     .   : /  ,       (%),  ,    (  ).       .      .. 

 : 

1.  - "".   "" (    -    -   ?) 
   ,             ? 
2. ,         -   -,     1000 ,        . 
3.   -     ,       - ?    , ? 
4.   -  ,  ,      (  .   :Embarrassment:  ....)

 :Redface:  :
-   ,   .. - ? 
-   (       - ) 
-       - ?

 .   .

----------


## .

* P*,  , .    .
 ,           :Frown:

----------


## Olga Tr

,        ,       .        -  -    ,      ,  /       ,    .         . ,      . 86 - , . ,     .     ,     ..

----------


## stas

* P*,      -             .

- -    .

----------


## P

, *Olga Tr*, *stas*.

   "     ,   ".   :  - . :Big Grin:  
,   . -   .    .  :Smilie:  ?  ?

----------


## Luiza

!   . -  .,  -    .      ,   ,   .,    .  ,     .   :yes:

----------


## P

, Luiza.    .           .       .    ,  ...  :Frown:

----------


## P

... -    .,    ...  :Frown:   .  .......       42%  ...?      22% ....        - ????

----------


## P

.    ? 
     .  .    .  : 
-   /    
-   ,      .     .    ,    71  . 
- , .   
-          (42%) 
 . 

 /   . ,  .  .     -   .  ...   ...  

         ,   ...?        10   

 .

----------


## P

........   .   .

----------

,      , ,  .      ,  ..    ,   -    :Smilie:

----------


## P

, .     . ))))        )))   .      ...   .    . (((((     (((( .      .
  .       ....?   -  . .        -    . )))) 
  ....

----------


## BorisG

> ...


 ?
   . 
      ,      ,   ,   .

----------


## .

.

----------


## Yarene

.     .  ,     .    .,     .    . ,       ()  ,    2009 .  7000.               3       .    ,     ???    .31 .217            ,    (     )      .          . *   (, )     ,     .*   ?

----------


## Olga Tr

.31 . 217    , , .   .  7 000 -

----------


## Yarene

,   ,    ,      ,     ,     ,      ) ..   .           ,      ,      ?

----------


## Olga Tr

01.06.09.       ,    ,         1  2009 .  ,     ,      (   ).     ,     ,        !

----------

> .     .  ,     .    .,     .    . ,       ()  ,    2009 .  7000.               3       .    ,     ???    .31 .217            ,    (     )      .          . *   (, )     ,     .*   ?


     ,   ,   ..     ,     .     ?       ?  ,       ,    ,      -  .     "".

----------


## Yarene

,   ,     .          .  ,      .    :   1  2009. (  , .  ) ..     .         ,            ,  ,  . .  ..???

----------

,       ...  :Frown: 
,  .

----------


## Olga Tr

> ,   ,     .          .  ,      .    :   1  2009. (  , .  ) ..     .         ,            ,  ,  . .  ..???


  ,       .        (  ,      79  ..),            -      .    ,      . , /             (      ) -         .
      .         .          ,

----------


## Olga Tr

-           ,

----------


## Yarene

.  ...          .    .,        ,        .      .     ()       25%  .             ,   ,       .,   70%    95%   . (   )

----------


## Yarene

. .   ,   . ,   .        ,        . -  ,,      .

----------


## Olga Tr

. ?    ?      ,

----------


## Yarene

,         ,    . , ,  ,               2009   2010.    :   .   ....(.  .. 1 .2010).   ,   ?     ,   06.05.2010      ?

----------


## Olga Tr

1.  -   .     ,    
2.    ? ,   ,      .     -   ,

----------


## Yarene

,        .         ,      . .           . ,    ,            .     ,     .(  ?)       ,          .

----------


## Olga Tr

.     . .  #18.      :
1.  4-    6 , 9 , 
2.     6 , 9 , 
3.       6 , 9 , 
4.    .  (2-)  2009 
5.       2009 
     ,    .      !
 1  2010   ,     2-...

   .  -       ,   -

----------


## 128

.    ,      ,  . .  ,      2010.         ?       .

----------


## An748na

!     .     .    ,  .

----------


## Matylida

> !     .     .    ,  .


  ,       (. ).     ,    ,      ( .    ).

----------


## Matylida

1. "" -    -   ? .          . 
2.           ( ) -        .
3.     
4. :     -     .  ,   ( ,    -   )

"  (       - )" -    ,      .
" " -  -    ,          .

----------


## Matylida

!!!         ,    (, )     .

----------

